# BEST *new* CONSOLE



## tagzard (Dec 30, 2010)

dont just think the wii because you can soft mod it. think of the games too.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 30, 2010)

Xbox360 IMHO, the most complete of them all.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

I'd definitely go with the Wii.
I like a lot of the games on the system (even some of the ShovelWare is good), and the VirtualConsole gives me access to most of the games I enjoyed as a child.

Plus, it actually tried something new and was successful.


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

Look at the exclusives of each console and make your decision based on that.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Look at the exclusives of each console and make your decision based on that.



Is there a wiki on this?

OT: I've been trying to find DS exclusives and all I get are some random internet pages saying there are only two or so games.

OnTopic: I'd say that the Wii for me. because the soft graphics and cute games are easy to swallow.


----------



## tagzard (Dec 30, 2010)

screw the wii. vote for xbox 360


----------



## emigre (Dec 30, 2010)

Wikipedia should be good for that.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

The wii hands down. The wii is the only system these days that doesn't just recycle the same 5 games over and over again as well is the must original idea to come out. To add to that the games on the Wii don't rely on Online gameplay as it's sole reason for their games to be fun.
Unlike the 360 where all it's games are anti-social online only and just 5 generic game types. As well just throwing in ideas that really don't appeal to anyone with a brain like the kinect which is just plain silly. With the PS3, all Sony is doing is throwing shit onto that just so they can say "Hey look we can do this too you know!


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> the Wii don't rely on Online gameplay as it's soul *sole* reason for their games to be fun.



I FIXD YOUR TYPO YOU LIKE ME NAO!?


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 30, 2010)

tagzard said:
			
		

> screw the wii. vote for xbox 360


If you're gonna make a poll, vote in it. Don't force opinions.

I'm gonna say Wii mainly because of originality. Apparently, the 360 and PS3 only live through shooters.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The wii hands down. The wii is the only system these days that doesn't just recycle the same 5 games over and over again as well is the must original idea to come out. As well the games on the Wii don't rely on Online gameplay as it's soul reason for their games to be fun.
> Unlike the 360 where all it's games are anti-social online only and just 5 generic game types. As well just throwing in ideas that really don't appeal to anyone with a brain like the kinect which is just plain silly. With the PS3, all Sony is doing is throwing shit onto that just so they can say "Hey look we can do this too you know!


Quite the blatant example of an ignorant fanboy.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 30, 2010)

At least Wii isn't a packed computer. Wii is the real succesor of NES.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fan boy, no. I am just pointing something out. Quite honestly i don't give a shit about the current systems since I have owned all three at one point in time.
If I had to choose a system I would rather choose the SNES or the PS2 over any of them, but since those aren't the options, I went with the next best thing.


----------



## hullo8d (Dec 30, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> At least Wii isn't a packed computer.



I didn't realize the Wii ran on hugs and kisses.


----------



## monkat (Dec 30, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> At least Wii isn't a packed computer. Wii is the real succesor of NES.


I agree with this very much, for better or worse.

The games on the Wii don't rely on pretty graphics, or convoluted stories and characters, it's just fun, often in new and original ways.

Of course, that's not always a good thing.


----------



## SylvWolf (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> The wii hands down. The wii is the only system these days that doesn't just recycle the same 5 games over and over again as well is the must original idea to come out. To add to that the games on the Wii don't rely on Online gameplay as it's sole reason for their games to be fun.
> Unlike the 360 where all it's games are anti-social online only and just 5 generic game types. As well just throwing in ideas that really don't appeal to anyone with a brain like the kinect which is just plain silly. With the PS3, all Sony is doing is throwing shit onto that just so they can say "Hey look we can do this too you know!


OK, really. For Christmas I got several PS3 games: Star Ocean, Vanquish, 3D Dot Game Heroes, Disgaea 3, The Sly Collection, and BlazBlue. Those games are all extremely different and out of them, only BlazBlue has online play, which I'm not particularly interested in. In fact, out of my whole collection, Metal Gear Solid 4 and BlazBlue are the only two games that have actual online gameplay and not just leaderboards. Please, stop spewing crap like this... it really stinks.

On topic: this is actually a pretty balanced console generation. There are reasons to get all 3 consoles, and as someone who has played on all of them, they're all great. I think I'll have to vote PS3, though, as that's the only console I actually own (have played Wii and 360 games on friends' machines). Although this thread will most likely devolve into fanboy arguments.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buts its the thing that drives the games home and make it family fun.


----------



## RNorthex (Dec 30, 2010)

i prefer gameplay and playing with RL friends, thus i stand with the wii
if that's not enough, xbox all the way, it has some pretty neat titles that didn't get [a good] port for PC


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You also bring up the Kinect and Move, stating that they "don't appeal to anyone with a brain." What are Wiimotes but an implementation of Move from the past? One could argue that the Wii's entire gimmick has led to a platform fraught with shovelware and an overall lack of decent games, with the few good games plagued by clearly forced mechanics, detracting from the experience. Game quality is subjective of course, but those are my views.

So on the off-chance that you're willing to educate yourself, why not try clicking that link posted by emigre, showing yourself that there are more than "5 recycled game concepts" on the competing platforms of your beloved Wii, lest I have to publicly mock you again.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 30, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Juanmatron said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well. Third-parties launch their games on Sony/Microsoft platform because two reasons: they doesn't have special games that compete with Third-Party games and for this, they promote third-party games or directly buy the exclusive.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Spoiler






			
				Urza said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





By anti-Social I simply mean that I have yet to see that many games with offline multi-player. Must of the games I see for the 360 are just online only. Which doesn't in my book make it social since now the only way to play a game with friends is through online, which to me doesn't make it social.
And as I said, I am not just fan of the Wii, I never cared for the motion control and I never will. It's nice and when it works it's fun as hell, but at times it's just seems thrown in to show it off.


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The key to success is local multiplayer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> By anti-Social I simply mean that I have yet to see that many games with offline multi-player. Must of the games I see for the 360 are just online only. Which doesn't in my book make it social since now the only way to play a game with friends is through online, which to me doesn't make it social.
> And as I said, I am not just fan of the Wii, I never cared for the motion control and I never will. It's nice and when it works it's fun as hell, but at times it's just seems thrown in to show it off.


Here's the 50 top-selling Xbox 360 games:
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/w...360_video_games

Of the top twenty, sixteen have multiplayer capability. Of those sixteen, _fourteen_ have local multiplayer. For shit's and giggles, let's look at the Wii's:
https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/w...Wii_video_games

Of these top twenty, fifteen have multiplayer capability. Of those fifteen, _fourteen_ have local multiplayer.

In conclusion, you clearly have no idea what you're talking about. That is, my good sir, the definition of ignorance.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I seem to have made a jerk of myself and will leave it at that.


----------



## Kwartel (Dec 30, 2010)

In a couple of months I guess the PS3 will be the best in both graphics as hackable ways.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2010)

http://gbatemp.net/t266479-what-is-the-best-game-console

This is another topic which may be worth looking at.

Also, I have to agree with Urza here. He put it, and proved it better than I could ever myself. It's all down to preference. Seeing as there is no one game console that is "better" than the others.


----------



## Arithmatics (Dec 30, 2010)

In short. Its all about how you look at it.


----------



## awssk8er (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a Wii and a PS3, and I prefer my Wii. 

I don't see why so many people say 360. The PS3 is cheaper, and has better games in my opinion.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 30, 2010)

Urza, you never have anything positive to say, and if he said he liked the system you did you wouldn't have said anything. 

In a thread where people share their OPINIONS, you're trying to persuade someone to think like you... Who's the real fanboy?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 30, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Urza, you never have anything positive to say, and if he said he liked the system you did you wouldn't have said anything.
> 
> In a thread where people share their OPINIONS, you're trying to persuade someone to think like you... Who's the real fanboy?


Normally I'd agree with this, but he's actually just taught a very good lesson. AGLCB was a little uninformed, he just set him straight.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 31, 2010)

The only thing the Wii is good for is convincing fat kids that they can lose weight by gaming.  Other than that its a pointless machine to me, Going mainly on whats available and my interest in the games available. As well as my general hate for motion Play. 

I vote 360. Based on games available, Price, And connectivity lol. 
I would check the wii out if i was given one for a while though, Perhaps my hate of it is missplaced.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Dec 31, 2010)

meh I think each one serves a purpose

wii: homebrew/easy backup and online play

360: great online support, exclusive titles, fps, etc

ps3: great multimedia/blu-ray 3d device, exclusive titles, online, meh

to each their own, or if you can get all three!

have a wiips360 setup, lol not really.

edit: since I have to pick, personally I like the ps3 for its shear multimedia prowess but then again each person has their preference.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 31, 2010)

If you were to think of it,this forum is more of a ds and wii forum so what do you expect to win


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 31, 2010)

Meh, I don't have a besy new console or a best new console. I own all 3, and they're all good.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I accidentally voted for 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both the wii and the ps3 are nice


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 31, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> tagzard said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call that true thats like saying the Wii only lives through shovelware absolute crap.

I vote Ps3 just cause of the exclusives are better than all the other console exlusives.

Wii comes in second though

And wtf why are u making topics that everyone has already made about seven times?

Oooh and one more thing Why do you post this here the forumn is almost solely based on Nintendo Consoles who do you think is gonna win?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 31, 2010)

You are asking this in a forum of that's primarily based around Ninty and filled with Ninty fanboys? Are you serious? Of course Wii wins in the poll.


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 31, 2010)

I can't honestly vote for any of them, because they all have equal ups and downs. And since I have them all, I don't feel bias.

Wii: Modding is a plus, but lack of games is a downer
PS3: Good selection of exclusive games, but nobody I know has a PS3, so MP is sorely lacking for me.
360: Great Party chat selection, but great games are far and few between.

I use my Wii for casual gaming, my PS3 for games I can't play on 360, and 360 for party chat with my clan and MP games.


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Urza, you never have anything positive to say, and if he said he liked the system you did you wouldn't have said anything.
> 
> In a thread where people share their OPINIONS, you're trying to persuade someone to think like you... Who's the real fanboy?


My statements in this thread have nothing to do with opinion (except where explicitly marked). Cat Boy made a factually incorrect claim, which I corrected.

Perhaps you might try actually reading my posts, so you can clear your own ignorance.


----------



## user0002 (Dec 31, 2010)

I haven't tried xbox360 or PS3 so I can't comment on those consoles and therefore I won't vote. But I bought a Wii over a year ago and I have to say I've been disappointed. The selection of games available to Wii is pretty lousy, there aren't many good and interesting games. Only the softmodding possibility made the console barely worth the money.


----------



## ecko (Dec 31, 2010)

i only have a wii, so cant comment on the other consoles.
but wii have some good games, sadly most of them are crap shovelware that no one even bother with.
ps3 has some nice games as far i've heard. havent heard anything from xbox360.

wait shit..without reading user002's post it's nearly the same, meh


----------



## Langin (Dec 31, 2010)

Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
iiiiiiii, what do you expect of a ninty fanboy?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 31, 2010)

SubliminalSegue said:
			
		

> I can't honestly vote for any of them, because they all have equal ups and downs. And since I have them all, I don't feel bias.
> 
> Wii: Modding is a plus, but lack of games is a downer
> PS3: Good selection of exclusive games, but nobody I know has a PS3, so MP is sorely lacking for me.
> ...



If you can't find _good_ games, then it's your problem. Homebrew isn't a good reason for buy a console if this one doesn't have good games, and Wii have a lot of them.

The day that people realize "casual" Vs "hardcore" is nothing more than pure propaganda for idiots then we will have come a long way. In the meantime, enjoy the with circus.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 31, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> If you were to think of it,this forum is more of a ds and wii forum so what do you expect to win


Getting tried of this excuse, it winning because it winning.


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2011)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> The only thing the Wii is good for is convincing fat kids that they can lose weight by gaming.  Other than that its a pointless machine to me, Going mainly on whats available and my interest in the games available. As well as my general hate for motion Play.
> 
> I vote 360. Based on games available, Price, And connectivity lol.
> I would check the wii out if i was given one for a while though, Perhaps my hate of it is missplaced.


You, sir, are wrong.

You hating something does not make it a bad machine which " is good for is convincing fat kids that they can lose weight by gaming".
Sure it has plenty of shovelware, but it does have some very good titles. Zelda, the Mario Galaxy games, Brawl, Goldeneye, Epic Mickey to name a few.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 1, 2011)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Waynes1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sadly most of the good wii games are 1st party or remakes of old ones. Hopefully the 3rd party support for good games will increase with the next nintendo console.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Jan 1, 2011)

The only one I have is a Wii, and I rarely play it, sadly. I'm the only kid in the house so I have to play stuff like SSBB or Warioware by myself. I would enjoy it a lot more if I had a bigger family. That's why I enjoy the online gaming the other consoles have (isn't PS free?). Just appeals more to me. I would say PS3. Playstation has the best consoles for me. Plus I love Ratchet & Clank, Sly Cooper, and LittleBigPlanet


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 1, 2011)

1.Wii
2.Ps3
3.360


----------



## easycrashing (Jan 5, 2011)

PS3


----------

